# Travel Insurance and running a marathon



## losttheplot (14 Aug 2018)

I intend to run the NY Marathon in November. I have a multi trip travel insurance through AIB (Chubb Insurance). I'm wondering if I was injured while competing, would I be covered. There are specific mentions of winter sports being excluded (skiing etc). In the exclusions section of the policy document, it states the following: 

D. Hazardous activities
participation in or training for:
mountaineering requiring the use of
ropes or guides; potholing; any organised
sporting holiday or trip; travelling on
a motorcycle over 125cc; competitive
winter sports including, but not limited
to ski or ski bob racing, mono skiing, ski
jumping, ski boarding, ice hockey, or the
use of bobsleighs or skeletons; *racing
of any kind (except for racing on foot)*;
scuba diving to depths in excess of 30

Would I be correct that this means I'm covered as a marathon is racing on foot?


----------



## noproblem (14 Aug 2018)

Some people taking part in a marathon do it so slowly that it would hardly be considered running. Then again I saw on your post "any organised sporting holiday or trip" which takes into account an awful lot of activities. Maybe you're going to NY to meet up with friends and family and taking in the marathon as a bit of something to do and you didn't have to qualify or suchlike? That might change things. You could always go into an insurance brokers office and enquire.


----------



## Leo (15 Aug 2018)

losttheplot said:


> Would I be correct that this means I'm covered as a marathon is racing on foot?



Yes.


----------



## losttheplot (16 Aug 2018)

Update: After contacting the insurance company, this is their reply:

"In response to your query, please note with XXXXX Travel Insurance we only cover trips that are purely for rest and relaxation.
As you will be participating in a marathon, we will not be able to provide cover for that trip on your XXXX Travel Insurance policy.
You may be able to find suitable cover if you contact a broker or have a search on google"

Even though  "racing on foot" seems to be exempt in the Exclusions. There will be rest and relaxation after the marathon though.


----------



## Leo (17 Aug 2018)

That is unusual, did they explain what racing on foot they do cover?


----------



## losttheplot (17 Aug 2018)

I'll have to give them a call for further explanation. It seems strange to specifically mention racing on foot though.


----------



## Leper (18 Aug 2018)

You'll give them a call; they'll tell you your're insured against every event . . . and under their breath (as they hang up) . . . "until you claim."  The insurance services of Ireland are terrific, they have small print that ensures you're insured for almost nothing. Eventually, if you claim their negotiators will try to bargain the payout to as little as possible. All they want is your money and subsequent commission earnings.


----------



## noproblem (5 Sep 2018)

Racing on foot, running, jogging, walking fastish. It could be argued that none of these is running on foot, or should I say, the insurance co could argue that point (if you know what I mean), eg, they have already said the following is not covered,  "any organised
sporting holiday or trip;" which would suggest no cover.
In any case and as Aaron asked as well, did you get insurance?


----------



## losttheplot (5 Sep 2018)

I've being playing voicemail ping pong, so haven't got to speak to them. Can't imagine I'd get anywhere with them though. I'll update if I do.


----------



## Ravima (7 Sep 2018)

Name them, not shame them, but name them that we will be aware of them.


----------

